

ccTLD.uz - cnst
http://uz./

======
breakingcups
Not working here. Isn't using a top-level domain not allowed?

~~~
cnst
Which browser are you using? Works in my somewhat outdated Mozilla SeaMonkey
for me.

------
0hn0
Is "uz." a vaid domain? Why?

